# Cpc In Need Of Coding Job



## Pross (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello I am a Certified Professional Coder living in Baltimore, Maryland who is willing to relocate.  I have several years of inpatient and physician billing.  Since I became certified it has been very hard for me to find a job in coding and this is what I want to do more than anything.  I attend chapter meetings as well as attend workshops sponsored by the AAPC.  

My thing is I am willing to relocate and start from the groud up.  I just want to be given the opportunity for someone to take me under there wing and take a chance with me to teach me a mentor me so I can on day become a master coder.

You know it gets discourageing when you fill out application and application and go on interview after interview and no one wants to take a chance.  I don't know what do to because maintaining CEU's can be expensive and hard.  If anyone can help me or guide me in the right direction I am all ears because I am to the point I don't know what to do.


----------

